# Help, forgot to take progynova!



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm on 2ww and supposed to be on 4 progynova tablets a day.  I forgot to take the midday dose partly due to falling asleep.  I've just taken 2 tablets at 6pm  (one extra for the dose I missed).. 

Feel so dumb.... will this make a difference

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

No, don't stress about it you will be fine x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

No, it really won't make a difference. I did FET and only took 3 a day anyway...

Good luck! X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I've set my alarm in my phone for the times I need to take my progesterone! Found it's fab as sometimes I'm not watching the clock x


----------

